# Fanny packs/bum bags/hip packs



## TrailMasonJones (Apr 24, 2011)

I went to a camelback Palos a few years ago due to a shoulder issue that made normal packs uncomfortable. Found that I relay liked it for my gear but not impressed with using it with water just for stuff once i added water it just seemed to bounce around to much but it was good for all the rest of my stuff. 

I just replaced it with the new Repack and first ride liked it with my stuff and water but not a fan of the hose location. has anyone found a hose solution that is not at the belt line?


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

TrailMasonJones said:


> I went to a camelback Palos a few years ago due to a shoulder issue that made normal packs uncomfortable. Found that I relay liked it for my gear but not impressed with using it with water just for stuff once i added water it just seemed to bounce around to much but it was good for all the rest of my stuff.
> 
> I just replaced it with the new Repack and first ride liked it with my stuff and water but not a fan of the hose location. has anyone found a hose solution that is not at the belt line?


Have a Leatt waist hydration pack, and used the hose once, but never again...hated it. Love the pack, though, and use it for food and gear.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

I found the same. The Palos with a full load of water really sucked. The belt loosened constantly and that was only slightly improved with my addition of slide locks. Sold it. I now use a simple bum bag and a water bottle. On longer rides I carry an MSR trailshot filter to refill my small bottle. But in dry places I go back to a pack and 3 litre bladder.


----------



## TrailMasonJones (Apr 24, 2011)

someoldfart said:


> The belt loosened constantly and that was only slightly improved with my addition of slide locks.


On the Palos I modified the buckles by melting teeth into them and never had an issue with the belt slipping again.

My one ride so far with the new Repack is it is designed much better with everything tucked close to the body. I kinda wanted to give the balder a shot as its basically 2 bottles and then 2 on the bike can make for very good range on hot 100°F+ days. However 90% of my riding can be fine with just 1 or 2 bottles.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

In the comment section of an online review I read, someone gave very specific information as to how they modified the hose routing, which seemed to be well received by the author of the article. I think they routed it over their shoulder and used the included clip to attach it to their jersey. Do a google search of “Camelbak repack review” and check the comments for the fix.


----------



## TrailMasonJones (Apr 24, 2011)

mtnbkrmike said:


> In the comment section of an online review I read, someone gave very specific information as to how they modified the hose routing, which seemed to be well received by the author of the article. I think they routed it over their shoulder and used the included clip to attach it to their jersey. Do a google search of "Camelbak repack review" and check the comments for the fix.


im guessing your talking this one copyed from NSMB

"I've been running the FlashFlo for 2 years now. It preceded the Palos and was intended for hiking. It's not as voluminous as the current crop but I made one modification to the hose routing I recommend for anyone considering going fanny style:

I too was concerned with catching the hose on the seat and not being able to sip easily from a waist mounted hose. Instead I cut a small hole in the top center of the pack and route the hose up the center of my back and over my shoulder (ala backpack style). The Flash Flo came with a small hose clip you open/pinch to whatever shirt/jersey you're wearing. The hose was just long enough to do this. I can sip as easily and regularly as with backpack/hydration and the hose never gets hung up."

I will look into the flash flow and see what clip they are using as the CB one only likes to live on straps.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

TrailMasonJones said:


> im guessing your talking this one copyed from NSMB
> 
> "I've been running the FlashFlo for 2 years now. It preceded the Palos and was intended for hiking. It's not as voluminous as the current crop but I made one modification to the hose routing I recommend for anyone considering going fanny style:
> 
> ...


Apologies for sending you on a wild goose hunt. That is in fact the comment I was thinking of. Sorry about that.


----------

